# PMZ



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

The women with PMZ (That's Post Menopause Zing!) | Daily Mail Online


Ok gentlemen and ladies, we have been going through something that I have described as the singular most wonderful thing that happened to marriage since sliced bread. PMZ. To be short and to the point, we have had periods of good, periods of average and periods of not so great sex during our 40 years. For the last two years sex has been off the scale.We have tried to explain it, talked to our family physicians. She talked to her gynie, and could not get an adequate explanation. (We do not want to discuss this with our daughter who is an OB/Gyn) We have never had sex like this. It is explosive, frequent, and totally without precedent in our marriage. It is like someone implanted an aphrodisiac in her, and for two sixty-somethings, we are having sex like teenagers. (It reminds me of when we first got together, daily, oft-times hourly when we were both 19). This article seems to explain it, however we are enjoying the hell out of this. Anybody have anything like this going on in their lives?


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Bottle it. I would buy it in a heartbeat. Mrs. C can go maybe 3-4 times a week at the moment.

Everyday, more than once a day? Bring it!


----------



## Luvher4life (Jan 15, 2016)

My wife and I have always had sex frequently, 4 to 6 times a week for the duration of our 21+ year marriage. However, the best sex between us has been much more recent. It never was bad per se, but it is getting better and better since the change. There must be something to it. My wife has been much more open to exploration, and gets into the moment much better, meaning she is much more focused. I'm enjoying every minute of it, and I'm pretty sure she is, too.:wink2:


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

PM, check
Z, not so much

Still waiting....


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

I just cannot get over the orgasmic capacity. She, to be frank, was always spectacularly orgasmic. She could squirt before we knew what the hell that was. Now, I would give a year off my life to be able to come like my wife. I do not think I am doing anything really different, but the reactions are off the chart.


----------



## BluesPower (Mar 27, 2018)

*All of this is kind of standard...*



Taxman said:


> I just cannot get over the orgasmic capacity. She, to be frank, was always spectacularly orgasmic. She could squirt before we knew what the hell that was. Now, I would give a year off my life to be able to come like my wife. I do not think I am doing anything really different, but the reactions are off the chart.


All of this is kind of standard... for some women. I have never known why it is not all women. 

Some guys think that a woman hits her prime at 30 maybe 35. Not at all, for most women I have known it is about 40 to 50 and later. 

My guess is that the ones that don't never had that much good sex to start with so they just kind of up. And I am guessing that their husbands were not all that great in bed to start with and they lost attraction years ago. But there a exceptions to this rule as well. 

But some get hyper sexed and just start loving it. Lots of reasons I think, once you get to a certain age you just don't care what others think, even your husband. All the kids are gone, so she is not mom, she can just be a woman. You can be more sexually open, they have already learned to have an orgasm and are able to totally relax and have lots of O's. 

My GF is a perfect example, but she is not the only woman that I have been with that is like this. She never had much great sex in her previous marriages, she was single for a while and she met me. She has blossomed as a complete sexual woman in every way. We probably have sex on the weekend between 3 and 6 times a day. And on the days the we just spend the night at each others, it is once or twice in the evening and once in the morning. 

And actually she cannot get enough. I take it as my personal responsibility to make up for all the O's she did not get to have in her younger life. 

I is a job I take seriously, I am 53 and she is 60...


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Taxman said:


> The women with PMZ (That's Post Menopause Zing!) | Daily Mail Online
> 
> 
> Ok gentlemen and ladies, we have been going through something that I have described as the singular most wonderful thing that happened to marriage since sliced bread. PMZ. To be short and to the point, we have had periods of good, periods of average and periods of not so great sex during our 40 years. For the last two years sex has been off the scale.We have tried to explain it, talked to our family physicians. She talked to her gynie, and could not get an adequate explanation. (We do not want to discuss this with our daughter who is an OB/Gyn) We have never had sex like this. It is explosive, frequent, and totally without precedent in our marriage. It is like someone implanted an aphrodisiac in her, and for two sixty-somethings, we are having sex like teenagers. (It reminds me of when we first got together, daily, oft-times hourly when we were both 19). This article seems to explain it, however we are enjoying the hell out of this. Anybody have anything like this going on in their lives?


*Bravo!


Please put me down for an order of a case of that stuff!*


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

I think this might be for real, unfortunately my H is a RA, and is not up to scratch in this department. One of the side effects of alcoholics in recovery. I want more but he is happy with once or twice per week. Sometimes I have to take care of business


----------



## anonmd (Oct 23, 2014)

Perhaps more likely is the PMP, Post Menopausal Plunge 

There were perhaps 10-15 days total of Pre-menopausal Peaks spread over the previous 5 years, enjoyable but total head fakes...


----------



## NickyT (Aug 14, 2017)

Is your wife taking hormone replacement therapy or a vaginal hormonal cream?


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

The only drawback: At our age, sometimes the bedroom sounds like a bowl of Rice Krispies: Our bones go, "Snap, Crackle and Pop"!


----------



## anonmd (Oct 23, 2014)

NickyT said:


> Is your wife taking hormone replacement therapy or a vaginal hormonal cream?


If that was directed at me, it is complicated, not appropriate for every women. HRT - No, the other Yes - at times.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

Taxman said:


> The only drawback: At our age, sometimes the bedroom sounds like a bowl of Rice Krispies: Our bones go, "Snap, Crackle and Pop"!


i would rather have those sounds then Nut & Honey.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Taxman said:


> The only drawback: At our age, sometimes the bedroom sounds like a bowl of Rice Krispies: Our bones go, "Snap, Crackle and Pop"!


No problem. In your case, Sounds like the moans, cries, and OMGs! are loud enough to drown out the aging joints :grin2:


----------



## NickyT (Aug 14, 2017)

anonmd said:


> If that was directed at me, it is complicated, not appropriate for every women. HRT - No, the other Yes - at times.


No, it was directed at OP, but FYI both will increase desire. Vaginal hormone creams address dryness and atrophy, but they also boost desire even at their low doses.


----------



## NickyT (Aug 14, 2017)

@Taxman, is you wife taking hormone replacement therapy or vaginal hormone cream?


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

NickyT said:


> Is your wife taking hormone replacement therapy or a vaginal hormonal cream?


My wife takes absolutely nothing. Long story, she was prescribed a painkiller years ago and she discovered that she was allergic pretty spectacularly. As a consequence, she checks out every pill five ways from Sunday, then she calls our daughter the Doctor and gets her blessing as well.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

There has been a few threads about this phenomenon, I shared my experience on these...

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/43267-i-cant-stop-thinking-about-sex.html

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/mens-clubhouse/244242-wife-all-sudden-sex-crazy.html

Happened to me, age 42 ...it was crazily INTENSE... I could not get enough, my H couldn't keep up (thank God for Viagra!).... it's like I had a sudden surge of energy also, hardly needed sleep... my body temperature was hotter (he kept telling me this)...I was aroused 24 hrs a day, couldn't keep my hands off of him... I wanted it like 3 times a day or I felt frustrated.. it's like my mind was high jacked....suddenly I understood young men-in their PRIME (as this was clearly MINE)... I wondered how any of them could even concentrate in their youth if *THIS* is what they were going through! 

I suddenly wanted to watch Porn, had this drive to seduce him every time he was near...Had he denied me during this time, pushing me away, I really think it could have destroyed our marriage...thankfully this never happened.. it was just that INTENSE....I needed what I needed...

Still I had to learn some patience during this time... If anything....this experience Opened my eyes to him in deeper ways, it was like a mid life Honeymoon...if this was my Mid Life Crisis.. it was the best thing that ever happened to me/ us ... it heightened our Passion, reaching new heights sexually, trying new things, places...my love grew for him -just how he handled me during this time.. 

This experience is what led ME to this forum even...I needed to share it.. talk about it and hear from others who were going through such a thing....


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Taxman said:


> My wife takes absolutely nothing. Long story, she was prescribed a painkiller years ago and she discovered that she was allergic pretty spectacularly. As a consequence, she checks out every pill five ways from Sunday, then she calls our daughter the Doctor and gets her blessing as well.


Your wife is post menopausal and has suddenly increased libido AND orgasmic highs? And she’s not on any kind of HRT? Nothing OTC? Any supplements? Has anything else changed?

I had a killer libido prior to menopause, for maybe 8-10 years but within a few months of my very last menstruation my libido conked out. I misss it, a lot! There was something profoundly powerful, in a very personal way, to be aroused nearly 24/7, to have sex on the forefront of my every thought, to imagine whoever I might see in any given day having sex.

So please check with your wife, about HRT type supplements, and her gynecologist and report back? I really miss my libido.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

My wife is pretty neurotic when it comes to medications. She currently only takes a tranquilizer that she has been on for over 15 years. Other than fish oil, a multi-vitamin, and vitamin D, she takes absolutely nothing. I think that this may be genetic, although we can never be certain, her grandmother and her sisters gave some indication that they were shall we say active (this is five elderly Jewish women). Grandma had buried one in her late thirties. In her sixties she found Grandpa, and they had nearly three decades together. Grandma's younger sister, killed one in bed. I am not lying, Uncle H had a heart attack, and dropped dead on her mid-stroke. Three years later, she married Uncle B (who stated that he works out to avoid the heart attack she has to power to give him). I am already a little frightened, my family does not live much past their 70's, and my wife's family lives to their late 90's and then some. So, her next husband gets my life insurance and a pot full of sex. SMH.


----------



## NickyT (Aug 14, 2017)

SimplyAmorous said:


> There has been a few threads about this phenomenon, I shared my experience on these...
> 
> http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/43267-i-cant-stop-thinking-about-sex.html
> 
> ...


This experience is not unusual in the early 40's.


----------

